# do line striping tips create less overspray on a single pass?



## miket (Sep 16, 2009)

I was thinking that regular tips have less coverage at the edges of the fan than the middle so that it feathers when overlapping but sometimes you can spray in a singe pass and would have to back off to only use the even coverage part of the fan and not the edges.

I was wondering if line striping tips would allow getting closer using more of the edges and having less overspray on trim such as baseboards and crownmolding or on accent color bands less than a foot tall?


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Just use the right tip and you wont get much overspray. My goto is a 311 for anything small. Thin your material and make sure to use 2000 psi for best results.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

miket said:


> I was thinking that regular tips have less coverage at the edges of the fan than the middle so that it feathers when overlapping but sometimes you can spray in a singe pass and would have to back off to only use the even coverage part of the fan and not the edges.
> 
> I was wondering if line striping tips would allow getting closer using more of the edges and having less overspray on trim such as baseboards and crownmolding or on accent color bands less than a foot tall?


 you are better off with a fine finish tip than a striping tip


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Hvlp and you're golden bro. 

Best transfer efficiency.

Even better, don't paint at all. Thay way you save the maximum amount of paint possible


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Aww miket has a stalker. isn't that cute:batman:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Bender said:


> Aww miket has a stalker. isn't that cute:batman:


And the stalker has a stalker. What a trip.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Hey Bender, whatcha doin? Been watching you for a while...


----------

